

Rust-malloc: a pure Rust memory allocator - kibwen
https://github.com/huonw/rust-malloc

======
kibwen
This is just a proof-of-concept, showing how it's possible to write standalone
Rust programs that make syscalls directly. Be sure to heed the readme's
warning: _Only useful for segfaulting and generally making programs
incorrect._

